# Lift Kit Gone Wrong....



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Well as a few of you may remember back in February I lifted my GMC 1500 SLT about 4 inches. Well today, after putting about 10,000 miles on the lift, the passenger side front suspension fell apart. Literally.

I was on my way to measure out a parking lot for a snow plowing bid, I got off the highway, drove about a half mile, then went through an intersection and felt the truck just drop down and felt a scraping sound. I thought my tire popped, and it was the rim running on the pavement. I pulled over, got out and this is what I found....

It appears what had happened is that these jokers that installed my lift kit must have tightened the bolt on the ball joint onto the upper control arm with an impact wrench, cross threaded, and then just stuck the pin through it and called it a day. (I later found out that many people have problems with this particular "custom shop").

So at the end of the day, I decided I am done with lift kits, and the truck is going back to stock. The tie rod, tie rod ends, both ball joints, CV joint, brake line, sensor wire, tire, and rim are all destroyed. And we haven't even started to take it apart yet, we just got it back to the shop on a tow truck and haven't had time so we still might find more...

Just thought I'd share it with you guys...

What do you think, leave it lifted and fix it right? Or go back to stock?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have no idea how you got 4" of lift without a subframe. A lifted truck if done right shouldn't cause to many problems. I'm also can't remember what type of lift you bought. There is a big difference in qaulity of products and the price shows,


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;1057591 said:


> I have no idea how you got 4" of lift without a subframe. A lifted truck if done right shouldn't cause to many problems. I'm also can't remember what type of lift you bought. There is a big difference in qaulity of products and the price shows,


I bought a ready lift. It has 4" in the front and a little under 2 in the back to level it out. I picked this kit because of the ability to put it back to how it was since there was no cutting involved.

http://www.readylift.com/c-203-new-gmc-sierra-1500-sst-lift-kit-2007-2010-4wd-40f175r.aspx

I think it was more the poor installation rather than the components. I should have known better when they told me "oh man... I've never done one of these before."


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Put it to stock, slap a plow on it and make the truck earn its keep


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

back to stock. 
its stories like this remind me why i don't let anyone touch my truck.
you better go back to that shop and give them a piece of your mind - this is very seriuos - someone could have been killed.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I would leave it lifted, cause that shops gonna be fixing all of that for you under warranty... I'd make it happen

Why would you want to go back to stock?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you'd be insane to let that shop touch your truck again. fight for your money back for the components and their labor to install it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JD Dave;1057591 said:


> I have no idea how you got 4" of lift without a subframe. A lifted truck if done right shouldn't cause to many problems. I'm also can't remember what type of lift you bought. There is a big difference in qaulity of products and the price shows,


4' of lift without a sub frame puts all the stress on your top ball joint and that's what failed. I have a 4-6 Cognito on my 07 and the only cut I had to make was on the front diff. Hopefully it was a just a bad install. like said above take it back for warranty. You could have killed someone.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

JD Dave;1057663 said:


> 4' of lift without a sub frame puts all the stress on your top ball joint and that's what failed. I have a 4-6 Cognito on my 07 and the only cut I had to make was on the front diff. Hopefully it was a just a bad install. like said above take it back for warranty. You could have killed someone.


That makes sense. Ya I could have killed someone or even myself. If I was on the highway it could have been a bad scene..


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

If the ball joint was cross threaded and not properly tightened down, you would have known the moment you left. You would have had a popping sound when starting from the line, and most likely a clunk when brakes were applied. Not to mention a banging over bumps. I'd look for another culprit.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Although Readyift isn't my first choice in suspension lifts there's nothing wrong with that kit, it's well engineered without the need for a dropped sub-frame, which would have made no difference in this failure anyway. The only cause was poor installation. If they would have done nothing but replaced an upper ball joint (using the practices you claim they did) it would have failed too.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok i gotta say it again collin.... should've bought a ford lol... but seriously someone couldve been killed or seriously injured call ur lawyer...thats what theyre there for...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

oh i forgot to place my opinion....put it back to stock pocket whatever is left then trade that sucker in for the 2011 2500hd u want that 1500 isnt worth it get something u can make money in


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats the reason IFS SUCKS!! I love my solid axles.

Good luck getting it fixed.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dodge15004x45.9;1057921 said:


> Thats the reason IFS SUCKS!! I love my solid axles.
> 
> Good luck getting it fixed.


...never heard of a SFA tie rod letting go huh lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

mkwl;1057931 said:


> ...never heard of a SFA tie rod letting go huh lol


Thats the reason I keep an eye on my steering stuff. I replaced all of the front end parts at the beginning of this year.


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I would leave it lifted and fix it right.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

fisher guy;1057915 said:


> oh i forgot to place my opinion....put it back to stock pocket whatever is left then trade that sucker in for the 2011 2500hd u want that 1500 isnt worth it get something u can make money in


Ya, tell me about it. I was up looking at the new 2011's today, man I fell in love. I'm still in the school of letting them run a year or two with the new motor and suspension.

I ended up buying a 2010 3500 SRW though...


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

If you plow with that truck then put it back to stock. Why plow with a lifted truck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I would *NOT* repeat *NOT* let the shop touch the truck, contact a lawyer and have the shop sign paperwork and take it to a shop of YOUR choice to have the repair work done at....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1057921 said:


> Thats the reason IFS SUCKS!! I love my solid axles..


Brilliant!


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1057921 said:


> Thats the reason IFS SUCKS!! I love my solid axles.


Sorry to burst your bubble FORD and DODGE boys, your SFA goes threw just as many Ball joints or more.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't plow with this truck. Thats what really gets me, I don't even tow my boat with this truck. It literally sees no work whatsoever, and no off pavement driving at all.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

glad you were able to keep it on the road, i had a tie rod let go on my dumptruck last year, not a fun ride. lukily i also just got off the highway a few miles before it happenned.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

vegaman04;1059559 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble FORD and DODGE boys, your SFA goes threw just as many Ball joints or more.


But I still drove my truck home with 4 blown ball joints and bent tie rods than up on a trailer. Oh the money I spent to get that sucker fixed.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1059658 said:


> But I still drove my truck home with 4 blown ball joints and bent tie rods than up on a trailer. Oh the money I spent to get that sucker fixed.


hahaha that's gotta be the dumbest thing i've ever heard


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the outcome of this? I see a big lawsuit coming.....


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

EGLC;1059667 said:


> hahaha that's gotta be the dumbest thing i've ever heard


Glad to make your day. :salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We haven't really got to far. The installation company and lift kit manufacture company have been going back and forth to try and decide whose fault it was. I still think it was the installation companies fault, but I think I will have better luck getting paid if the manufacturer pays me.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Any pictures of the 3500 SRW?


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

What is the final result? Did anyone end up paying up for this? And did you keep it lifted or drop it back to stock?


----------

